# Budgie started making constant sqeaking/wheezing sounds



## cornie

My budgie Cornie is about 7 years old, and has recently started making constant squeaking/wheezing noises. She'll make them constantly for 15 minutes or more (interspersed with normal chirping) and then stop for a period of time. While she's making them, her tail will move up and down with each squeak and she will make a squeak with each breath. Her cage mate of 6 years, Pepper, died recently, so could it be something to do with loneliness/grief? Or is it just old age? I'm worried that she has a respiratory problem.

I have a video and mp3 of her making the noises, but I'm new to this forum and couldn't work out how to embed them (when I tried to attach them it said 'Invalid File'). Is there a way I could embed the video? It would be much more informative than me describing it.

I appreciate the help :001_smile:


----------



## iHeartPieds

Sounds like it could be a respiratory infection. I suggest you take her to an avian vet asap. Members on here are not avian vets and can only guess what is the issue with your bird. In the meantime, you can put the cage in the bathroom while you take a shower as the steam will help clear her airways, or you can cover the cage with a sheet and put a bowl of boiled water under the sheet (outside the cage where she can't reach it) to let the steam build up. Adding a small drop of pure eucalyptus oil to the bowl of water can help as well (not her drinking water). However this will only help make her breathing more comfortable, it is not a cure, so it is best to get her to an avian vet asap. I hope your little girl starts to feel better soon.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry to hear your little budgie is ill. :hug:
Your budgie may have a respiratory infection or airsac mites. 
The members are not Avian Veterinary professionals and will be unable to diagnose your budgie's actual problem. 
It is important you take him to an Avian Vet right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/268874-how-embed-youtube-videos-post.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SueMK

My little budgie Sooty died recently after being treated for a respiratory infection with antibiotics. Her symptons were exactly as you describe, squeaking when breathing. I found out after that she could have had an iodine deficiency by not nibbling the block in the cage. I hope yours gets better soon. X


----------



## RavensGryf

Do we have an update for Cornie yet? Hoping you've found a good avian vet and Cornie is on her way to healing. :fingerx:


----------

